# best air intake



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

whats the best air intake for my 96Max??




96 Maxima 24Valve 3.0Litre V6 FrontWheeldrive..


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

302nut said:


> whats the best air intake for my 96Max??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


302nut,

The answer to your question largely depends on what your specific goals are for this air intake. Personally, if a customer wishes to achieve the most performance out of their air intake then you can't go wrong with any of the conical filter systems made by K&N or other makes. They tend to be on the pricey side but the improved throttle response and accompanying aural enhancement is very nice.

If a customer wishes to stay with OEM components then it's a no-brainer that I install the OEM air filter element into the stock intake system. At $15 or so for the replacement filter, you can't really go wrong on the price or the fuel mileage ratings.

A happy medium between the two ends of the spectrum is to replace the OEM air filter element with a K&N panel filter. This is MUCH cheaper than buying an entire new intake system and, honestly, provides a decent gain in throttle response over the stock set-up without breaking the bank.

Just my .02 cents!


----------



## davidwillie_ (Nov 27, 2011)

I am in the same situation, but upon reading techtalk's 2 cents I'm now educated a little bit more!  Thanks guys!


----------



## travis3113 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have experienced all three types of air intake set-ups with my 1995 maxima, from stock air filter, to replacement K&N air filter to my current Injen cold air intake. To be quite honest, I didn't feel like the replacement K&N filter was worth it, as I didn't notice any significant difference. I am very satisfied with my cold air intake though, as it provides noticeable power gains and awesome sounds. At a light throttle application there is a fairly loud whistle, and at 75% - 100% throttle the force of the air being drawn into the pipe makes it sound like a throaty V8. I really enjoy it and it cost around $300. It took me about 45 minutes to install it because the oe air filter was quite difficult to remove


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The performance comes with a price, however. K&N's are known to let a lot more dirt pass through than the conventional paper filters. Also, the oil coating can contaminate the mass air flow sensor and cause false readings.


----------

